# ..GLAZE..



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

There seem to be so many glazes out there, don't know which one to go for..

Seem to be going towards Megs #7, but just not to sure, want the paint to really pop and look wet..

Can anyone suggest a good glaze, and a good sealant to use over it, been using Megs #21 sealant, seems to work well, but if there is anything better out there, could you please let me know..

thanks..


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

I've heard that the Megs #7 needs to be really worked or it leaves some hologramming....this will be more evident on dark colour cars. I've got a bottle that I was waiting to try out.

I've used Clearkote Red Moose Machine Glaze and its really easy to apply and does give the paint a bit extra IMO. It's designed to be applied by machine...I used my Porter Cable....but says it can be applied by hand.

Klasse sealants are well thought of

Matt


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I've used #7 by PC on my car and found no issues with marring/hologram's -
I then use Jeff's Acrylic Trigger by Jeffs Werkstatt to seal.

This photo's not great as was taken inside my garage, but may give you an idea of the finish


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

NickP said:


> I've used #7 by PC on my car and found no issues with marring/hologram's -
> I then use Jeff's Acrylic Trigger by Jeffs Werkstatt to seal.
> 
> This photo's not great as was taken inside my garage, but may give you an idea of the finish


The cars i've seen issues with have been black....which would show it up much more.

Been thinking of trying the Jeff's kit for my car. Is it easy to apply and where did you purchase?

It seems to have worked on your Leon....finish looks outstanding!!

matt


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I get Jeffs from Polished Bliss ..

TBH I get 95% of my kit from either Polished Bliss or Clean Your Car. 

Jeffs is really easy to work with, they do a Carnuba version too, but I prefer the Acrylic


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

I tend to use clean your car too. Tim is a really helpful guy.


----------

